

SourceForge Announces Hosted Applications - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sourceforge_announces_hosted_apps.php

======
SwellJoe
So, this means SourceForge is not completely asleep at the wheel, as they seem
to have been for the past few years or maybe they just woke up. Y'all recall,
I assume, that SourceForge was a spin off of VALinux, which in its day (the
first boom) was, I seem to recall, the fastest rising IPO in history (which
means the funders, founders, and underwriters made off like bandits, and the
company ended up with far less capital than it should have gotten out of the
deal, and I won't even mention the folks who bought shares at those prices).
And, certainly, it was the biggest Open Source related IPO in history.

I've often wondered why they've waited out the whole web 2.0 thing, as seems
to be what happened. Now that we have another bust on our hands, they're
starting to try something new. Fixing Sourceforge might have been a good place
to start, in order to slow the bleed of projects to other hosting options, but
I guess trying new things is good, too. (We're still hosting our OSS stuff
there, but I wouldn't choose it for a new project.)

~~~
pjhyett
"We're still hosting our OSS stuff there, but I wouldn't choose it for a new
project."

We're welcoming all SourceForge projects and their maintainers over at GitHub
:-)

~~~
SwellJoe
You might regret the offer. We're pushing something like ~2.5TB a month off of
the SF mirror system.

